# Thoughts on 1/16 scale 4wd brushless slash



## Slash (Apr 23, 2009)

So I'm curious to what you slash heads are thinking about the 1/16 scale Brushless 4wd slash coming out at the end of the month.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

I can say as someone wanting to get into the Slash class that I would have rather seen a RTR brushless package containing the 1/10th scale version.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I own plenty of minis, but I'll going to wait & see. Being 1/16 scale it should be more capable than the smaller 1/18.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

to small


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

inferno said:


> to small


Agreed, Slash in 1/16th is to small


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm holding out for the E-Slayer,10th scale 4wd electric Slash.:thumbsup: No word of it yet from Traxxas but we all know it's coming!

Jeff


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

RC 18 MT said:


> Agreed, Slash in 1/16th is to small


It depends on the size of the track...I'm interested to check one out.We have a scaled down version of Bristol we run on & a dirt trioval for both 10th scale & 18th scale.
I know a couple guys in our club are intersted to see what this little monster is all about.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

it would be kinda cool to play with one, i could build a track in my living room.


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

If someone would buy my flm rusty i would get one.....lol


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

Kyosho Racer said:


> I'm holding out for the E-Slayer,10th scale 4wd electric Slash.:thumbsup: No word of it yet from Traxxas but we all know it's coming!
> 
> Jeff


Me too I'd preorder mine now.


----------



## Slash (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone pick one of these up yet or seen one in action know that there available?


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*I have a small offroad track built in my back yard and those mini Slash trucks are perfect. I wouldn't want to run them on a 10th scale sized track but on a smaller one, they are cool.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BuzzBomber (Jun 20, 2008)

I saw the mini slash last night and got to test drive a mini e-revo. Wow! The revo, at least, is a lot more capable than expected for the size. Wicked fast, backflips at will, and surprisingly good handling. I'm sure the revo version is a better all-rounder, but I just love scale-like looks, so I may have to pick up the mini-slash. +1 on the 1/10th E-Slayer. THAT would be my first pick.


----------



## 929rog (Apr 9, 2009)

I just saw the 1/16 revo and it looks alot bigger than 16th scale just like the other "1/10 scale" traxxas trucks. Looks more like 1/12 scale and looks like alot of fun. I've had 1/18 trucks and I did not have them for long. I might buy one of these... slash


----------

